# Steering on GT6000 soon to be fixed



## Wolfcub (Jun 8, 2010)

Steering parts are ordered!
Problem is worn teeth on sector gear and some slop in bushings/ bearings.
SearsDirect had the parts I need, I think this will take care of any steering problems.

In the mean time I removed all the sheet metal from the Kohler Magnum 18, cleaned things up and painted them. No obstructions in the cooling fins, oil/ filter change, rebuilt the wiring harness and changed the oil in the transaxle.

It's all coming together and should be back up and running smooth soon.
Want to do a valve adjust and may order some head gaskets and clean up the heads (also would like to take a look at the valves to see if they need any attention) but I may wait on this for a while since it's running so well and smokeless now.

Thanks to all who have posted where to find manuals, parts etc. it's been a great help.

Dave


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That's greatWolf! How's about some pictures?


----------



## Wolfcub (Jun 8, 2010)

Yes, I'll get some pics of 'er before re-assembly and show where the problem areas are.
Thanks for your interest Tractor Beam.

Dave


----------



## tennesseeguy (Jun 10, 2012)

wow you got lucky im working on the same problem but was not so lucky with sears they didnt have the part you must had bought the last one it said no longer available. i have the same mower bought it used off a guy and it had not run in years he said . it had a electrical fire and most of the wires are burned up. after rebuilding the carb and cuting away most of the melted wireing i was able to get it to start by jumping the starter solenoid . then i had a very hard time geting it to turn off because it no longer had a kill wire . oh well at least it runs now , its a start.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Does yours have that half moon gear setup?


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

As for the mag kill wire - pull the engine shroud and locate the magneto - on the bottom of the magneto is where the kil wire hooks into - its basically a pigtail sticking out of the bottom of it - a simple wire with a female solderless type connector will work.

Or could put a fuel shutoff valve on, turn the valve off and let it run out of gas- either way works.


----------



## tennesseeguy (Jun 10, 2012)

thanks for the tips i already installed a gas line turn off .it takes for ever to run out of gas . working on installing a new kill wire . my steering gear does look like a half moon wjjones. i have the sector gear off and i am going to try to weld a pice of metal to the bottom of it and cut out teeth with the dremel tool. wish me luck. also taking off all steering parts and greaseing them as much as possible.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I never understood why they didnt put some kind of brace on there to keep the gear from pushing away from the shaft. Let us know how it turns out, and some pictures would be good to if you can.


----------



## tennesseeguy (Jun 10, 2012)

what is sad the gear was not striped as much as it was just broke from force other steering parts were rusted and the former owner decided to use force rather than grease and it broke the teeth off . if anyone could draw me a picture of how the wireing goes to the mowing deck electric cluch that would be cool my wires are very melted i know it goes from a switch to a Solenoid and then to the electric cluch pto . but it is a mess and cant tell what wires are hot and how they hook in .


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

tennesseeguy said:


> what is sad the gear was not striped as much as it was just broke from force other steering parts were rusted and the former owner decided to use force rather than grease and it broke the teeth off . if anyone could draw me a picture of how the wireing goes to the mowing deck electric cluch that would be cool my wires are very melted i know it goes from a switch to a Solenoid and then to the electric cluch pto . but it is a mess and cant tell what wires are hot and how they hook in .




If you can get us a model# we should be able to find a schematic somewhere for it.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Be glad yours doesnt have a large plastic T for part of its steering - my 99 weedeater has one, i ended up using some copper couplings as bushings to tighten it up - im thinking of swapping the steering out of my parts craftsman....


----------



## tennesseeguy (Jun 10, 2012)

i use to sell the weedeater riding mowers i never seen such junk . way too many plastic parts. my repair on the steering gear seems to be working so far . drove it around the yard some today .


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Glad you were able to fix it .

My weedeater was purple and was $50 - from the neighbor - it was a challange rebuilding it i have to say ( first thing to go was the purple) , since it sat outside for quite a few years . Only thing i didnt have to crack open was the replacement 11HP briggs - everything else needed work.....I had a few doubts when i was working on it if it was worth it. I figured also since it was craftsman based , most parts i could swap off another craftsman.

I like mine actually , its got that 'cool but ugly cool ' look - alot of my tractors are like that .....


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

You got to love a challenge, and the finished tractor makes it worth it..


----------



## redneck291983 (Nov 1, 2015)

Where can i find a steering sector gear for a craftsman gt 6000 mosel number is 917.255960


----------



## bolillo_loco (Oct 9, 2010)

redneck291983 said:


> Where can i find a steering sector gear for a craftsman gt 6000 mosel number is 917.255960


This is what your sector will look like. It's from my personal collection. I have three tractors like this that are similar or identical to the one in question.









It's part number 120424X

By simply googling that part number, you should find the results you need. If your search only returns "no longer available," try adding AYP in front of the 120424X part number. Should none of this work, you may find this thread helpful. There are ways to cobble one together using parts that are not specifically made for your application. 

http://www.tractorforum.com/f132/steering-part-needed-27777/

I hope this helped,
bolillo


----------



## JiminRI (May 22, 2015)

You can buy a new one at http://www.stollerlawnandgarden.net...ing-sector-gear-detail.htm?productid=-1001971 for $53.36.
Good luck,
Jim


----------

